# 97 wut doe it need to be right??



## knives97 (May 30, 2005)

sup guys im new to this stuff and im suck at research and not the most knowledged dude about cars or wuts best for my car.... but ppl say i should keep the k engine in my altima and add a turbo awesome right... but which turbo is best for my car.... and wut other engine parts would i need to make it right so nothing messes up some serious help please .... thanks


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

first off, get a dictionary. second, learn to punctuate. 

now, any turbo you get will work. it dosen't matter if you get a kit (such as one from www.turbokits.com) or if you scrounge around and find all the parts and pieces yourself. you will have problems with it. it will be a hassle. as for price, your looking about 7 thousand professionally installed. about 4 or so if you wanna do it yourself. stock, i've heard the KA can run 10 pounds just fine. much more than that, you'll have to get some forged pistons and other heavier duty stuff.


----------



## knives97 (May 30, 2005)

cause wut im doing is buying a k engine with a lot less miles then mine and buyig the turbo tho they say its works fine with the stock engine wut else should i do cam shaft and gears pistons throttle wut?? have no clue cause yea being that it works fine with the stock is awesome but figure 220 hp aint much now adays need some help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

knives97 said:


> cause wut im doing is buying a k engine with a lot less miles then mine and buyig the turbo tho they say its works fine with the stock engine wut else should i do cam shaft and gears pistons throttle wut?? have no clue cause yea being that it works fine with the stock is awesome but figure 220 hp aint much now adays need some help


220hp? where? if you mean stock, your ka is only pushing 150hp _at the crank..._


----------

